# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  الآن وبعد طول إنتظار "ضفاف" جديد الشيخ حسين الأكرف الأكرف (التفاصيل & المقاطع صوتية)

## نادِ عليًا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 
تقرير: همسة قمر
تصوير: حسين الفردان
تنسيق الصور: علي عمران
المقاطع الصوتية: علي عمران // محمد بوحميد
المقدمة: بصوت باقر درويش // وتسجيل محسن الدقاق
متابعة وتنسيق: محمد بوحميد



بقدر ما نُأسر لابداعات الغير ، يكون هذا الأسر مختلفاً مع ابداعِ مغاير بكل المقاييس .. كلمة ولحناً وصوتاً .. إنه الابداع الأكرفي . مع الشجو الأكرفي سيكون لرحلتنا مذاق آخر، فلنشد الرحال على متن السفينه ولنجوب معاً ضفاف سواحل المالكيه، فما أجملها من رحلة حين يكون نهامها سماحة الشيخ حسين الأكرف وبمعيته كل من عمالقة الأدب الحسيني ( القرمزي ، التتان ، درويش ) الذين غاصوا الأبحر وسبروا أغوارها فنثروا فينا الأصداف المحملة بأعذب الدرر وأنقى اللآلى .. وأي أصداف تلك التي نُثرت ؟! 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 

- إمام الصلاة ( نادر التتان ) 
حين كانت الصلاة عمود الدين ، فكيف لإمامها أن يكون؟ هو القدوة .. وهو الأمل ، هو مضمد الجراحات .. و هو الوالد الحنون الذي يحتضن في قلبه الكبير كل كسير وفقير ومريض ، فيغدق الكسير بحنانه ويلف الفقير بأمانه ويعاود المريض باطمئنانه. 

2- يا حبيب الله ( نادر التتان )
ومع حبيب الله يقف الأكرف عند احدى الضفاف ليحكي لنا قصة ذاك الرجل العظيم النبي الأمي الذي غيّر العالم بأسره وقلّب الموازين .. ليبني وبمؤزارة السواعد المخلصة ممن معه الدين القويم وليشذب النفوس ويجمعها على الحب والوئام وليحقق بنوره غاية الكمال والوحدة .. فلم يكن يوماً رجل دين بل كان رجل حياة وكتاب زاخر ووافر .. هكذا كان نبينا "ص"بنظر الغربيون مداوي لنفوس الأمة وطبيب لها ، محمد رسول الله صاحب الوجه القمري الذي أسرالألباب والأعين واستحوذ الاعجاب بخُلقِه وخَلقه. 

3 - حرب المذاهب ( رضا درويش )
إلا أن الوحدة التي قد رسمها حبيب الأمة ، قد ضيعتها حرب المذاهب وطارت بها أدراج الرياح وفي هذا اتحفنا درويش بقصيدة غاية في الروعة تشدد على فطرة الاختلاف في كل كائنات هذا الوجود ولكن المشكلة .. كل المشكلة في مفهومنا للاختلاف وكيف لنا أن نتعامل معه . ذاك الاختلاف الذي مزق أوصال الأمة وأغرقنا بالدماء المحقونة والضغائن المدفونة .. وفي الختام دعوة من القلب لاعادة الوحدة المنشودة والعيش في حب وصفاء.  

4- على ضفاف الحب ( الشاعر العارف الصوفي الحسين بن منصور الحلاج ) وبتذييل من القرمزي .
مع ضفاف الحب يطالعنا العارف المتصوف الحلاج برائعة تبذخ بعذوبة الاختلاء برب الأرباب وكيف أن المختلي بالله في غنى عن كل الموجودات وكيف ان المتخذ من الله حبيباً يزهد بكل وضائع هذه الدنيا الدنية وأحبابها ، فمن أعظم من حبيبٌ ذنوبنا اليه صاعده وخيره إلينا نازل ، حبيبٌ يستحي أن يردنا خائبين بينما نحن معه معاندين ، حبيب كلما تقربنا إليه ذراعا .. بادر إلينا باعا. فلنكن في معية الله .. ولنسجد ولتسجد قلوبنا ويتكسر كبريائنا .. ولنتخذ من الله حبيبٌ لا شريك له في قلوبنا! 

5- رسالة إلى مغترب ( عبدالله القرمزي )
ولم ينسَ سماحة الشيخ المغتربين فقد اشركهم معنا هذه الرحلة ، وحمل الأمواج اشتياق الوطن والاصحاب والمؤمنين واشتياق كل بقعة وطأتها أقدام المغتربين بما فيها مساجد الصلاة وصفوفها ، مجددا معهم العهد القديم بالاستقامة والصراط المستقيم ، وداعيا لهم بالنجاح واعتلاء عرش المجد والتفوق.


6 - مزرعة الآخرة ( عبدالله القرمزي )
إنما الدنيا ضفة للانتظار .. وما على الانسان إلا الاصطبار ، هكذا هي دنيانا الفانية .. فلنزرعها خيرا لنحصد خيرا ولنجعل الآخرة غاية المنى. 

البطاقة الشخصية للإصدار
الاسم : ضفاف
المنشد : سماحة الشيخ حسين الأكرف
موعد الإصدار : بعد قرابة الأسبوع
الشعراء : القرمزي - التتان - درويش - الحلاج
تركيب الصوت : استوديو مشاهد بإشراف المهندس محمد شاهين .
التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية : استوديو فايف ليفيلز لدى المهندس القدير والبارع حسام يسري . 
إدارة الإنتاج : مركز الوفاء - علي عبد الحسن
تصميم الغلاف : محسن الخباز 

............................. 

*للإستماع والتحميل .. يرجى الضغط هنا !!* 

المقاطع الصوتية
والصور
منقولة  
تقبلو تحياتي

أمير الذوق

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*شكرا على الطرح الجميل والمعلومات الرائعة
 ننتظر بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر عللطرح

::

بارك الله فيك دوماا بانتظر جديد الشيخ
موفقينـ*

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا شكرا

بانتظآر الإصدآر على أحر من الجمر

يعطيك العآفية ع الطرح

تحيآتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*بإنتظار الاصدار الجديد* 


*روائع من روائع الاكرف ربي يحفظه*

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا لكم جميعا للمرور بهذا الموضوع وردودكم الرائعة
تحياتي

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

يعطيك العافية على الطرح المتكامل ..
جزاك الله خيراَ ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والآخرة ..
ننتظر نزول الإصدار على أحر من الجمر ..

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا للمرور

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ماااشاء الله* 
*أكيد بيطلع الإصدار روعة من رواائع*
*الشيخ حسين...*
*جااااري الإنتظااار ..*
*يعطيك ألف عااافية أخي الكريم*
*أمير الذوق*
*على هذا النقل موفق ودمت بخير..*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## hope

يعطيك العافيه أمير عالتقرير 
الاصدار كالعاده مميز ،، 

لاعدمنا جديدك

دمت بخير

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا جزيلا للمرور

----------

